# Sifu Mcfield and  Eddie Ma Linage?



## JohnR (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.lcmakc.com/ 

Can anyone give me background on Lee Mcfield of Kansas City and his Master Eddie Ma? I know very little of Wing Chun and would like to learn more about the different lines?  Sifu Mcfield web address is above.

Thanks

John Runer


----------



## JohnR (Jan 3, 2010)

Another forum said Eddie Mau/Ma is in the Yeun Kay San  Line?

Opinions?

Thanks,

John Runer


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

He's supposed to train Yuen Kay San Wing Chun, some Choy Li Fut & whatever type of Qi Gong here's some more info. It seems as with anything some people think highly of him & others not so much, but I'm not into rumors so I would say if your interested in his style of Wing Chun give it an intelligent research & check it out for yourself, remember not everything on the net is even close to being correct. On a side note I guess he created his own expression called Wing Chun Fut, which contains elements of Choy Li Fut as well. 

http://www.kungfulifestyle.com/

http://jasonskungfuclub.com/wing_chun_fut

http://cityvoter.com/lee-s-chinese-martial-arts-federation-9909-e-63rd-st-raytown-mo-64133/loc/31468


Take Care,
http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-46987.html


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Btw, as fas as I know Eddie Ma is supposed to be from the Yuen Kay San lineage but don't quote me on that.


----------

